# Where do I find someone to do appliques?



## cheekyandswank (May 21, 2007)

I'm new in the biz and am trying to find someone that can applique my fabric (100% cotton, quilt type fabric) onto T's. I want just a basic stitch and let the outer fabric edge fray. Do I need a sewing contractor or is this something an embroidery company would do? I also want to place my fabric behind and cut out the shape on top. I'm sure there are technical terms for all this, I apologize for my ignorance. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cheekyandswank said:


> I'm new in the biz and am trying to find someone that can applique my fabric (100% cotton, quilt type fabric) onto T's. I want just a basic stitch and let the outer fabric edge fray. Do I need a sewing contractor or is this something an embroidery company would do? I also want to place my fabric behind and cut out the shape on top. I'm sure there are technical terms for all this, I apologize for my ignorance. Thanks for your help.


I think many embroidery companies can do what you're looking for if the appliqué is already made. They would just be sewing it on for you.

If you contact your local embroidery folks, they should be able to take care of you or even point you in the right direction.


----------



## cheekyandswank (May 21, 2007)

Who would be a good recommendation for making appliques with my fabric? My local guy, I live in a small college town, has an out of state company, but they have their own fabrics and didn't seem interested in using mine. ( I don't think my local guy has done this yet).
Thanks again for taking time to help, I know we are all busy.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cheekyandswank said:


> Who would be a good recommendation for making appliques with my fabric? My local guy, I live in a small college town, has an out of state company, but they have their own fabrics and didn't seem interested in using mine. ( I don't think my local guy has done this yet).
> Thanks again for taking time to help, I know we are all busy.


Oh, I thought you had the appliques already made. Sorry about that.

I'm not sure who would make the actual appliques. Maybe a local sewing company or seamstress?

Hopefully another member might have a better lead on this.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

What you are speaking of is called "reverse applique" You stitch the fabric on the inside and cut out inside of the stitch opposed around the outside. Any embroidery shop can do it.... its just a matter of them wanting to do it. Some shops wont do applique at all.

You may get a better price if you let them stitch the material, and you do the cutting the way you want. They make scissors just for cutting out around applique, so if yoy go that route, I would invest in a pair.


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi!
I was just reading your post about wanting to sew on letters using cotton wovens wanting the edges to fray, this is EXACTLY what i have been trying to do. Made my samples, and did some wash/dry tests and they freyed way too much causing the letters to detach. were you able to find a good solution? I'd love to hear an update from you.

Rachel


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

RachelNY28 said:


> Hi!
> I was just reading your post about wanting to sew on letters using cotton wovens wanting the edges to fray, this is EXACTLY what i have been trying to do. Made my samples, and did some wash/dry tests and they freyed way too much causing the letters to detach. were you able to find a good solution? I'd love to hear an update from you.
> 
> Rachel


i've done the process your asking about plenty of times... and depending on the equipment you have at your disposal ( you can stop excessive fraying on letters and fabric cut outs by A. a serger with a rolled edge (never will see fraying from a rolled edge) B. sew around the letter 2 times before applying as an applique ( this will secure the edge of the fabric) a little more work ***and you could use fray stop ( in any fabric/ craft store) around the cut out fabric before sewing onto the garment. C. have the letters embroidered out of the fabric you are using to make your cut-out letters and have them embroidered with an outline step stitch with no fill inside and cut the letter out around the outline stitch ... all tried and true methods i used with excellent results... requires more time and care but the quality will be better.


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Hwrdstern,
thanks for your reply.
I actually just came from joanne crafts and asked the embroider specialist her opinion. she told me to use pellon wonder under. I am currently testing that method inmy washing machine as we speak. Have you (or anyone else tried this? waht are the results?).

I do not know what a serger with rolled over edge is, can you explain?

this has been some project since my partner actually wants the fraying a small amount, but i dont think there is happy medium because it just frays way too much.

Rachel


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

yes i used pellon before and i don't care much for the hand it gives ( can be kinda stiff) unless you cut it down into strips and use only on the borders that will be sewn... i like my stuff to drape very freely -you really only need to stop the fabric from unweaving - thats why a double stitch will lock the fibers from doing so and then trim real close to the stitch outline ( you can control the fray by leaving a little excess beyond the stitch-line border to allow some frayed edge to occur... a serger is a great machine to have... will give very professional edges and make life so much easier doing these tasks... a rolled edge is similar to what you see appilique patch edges are made of...rough example - but just to give you an idea of what i'm talking about


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

Both methods you are talking about are being done using the newest technology in the industry, a Laser beam. there are 2 manufacturers od the laser equipment that works in conjunction with the embroidery machine, Seit and Proel. The Laser Beam sits above the the embroidery machine and cuts the fabric right on the garment. No need to pre-cut fabric or place the letters on by hand.


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi again,
What kind of stitch do you use for your double stitch? we only want to use the stitch that looks like a perforated line (sorry i dont know the technical term).

i tested the pellon wonder under, it doesnt have a still feel at all...it actually didnt change the feel at all. are we talking about the same thing?

Rachel


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

i used fusiable pellon i think you may be using pellon that's made for quilting and that will or should give a little puff or pucker to the fabric ( while allowing a better grab for the stitch to anchor the applique to the fabric) a straight stitch will work fine to hold the fabric edges from fraying... every basic home machine is capable of doing that basic stitch...


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi 
I appreciate all your help. Im still kind of confused as to what to tell my contractor to do in order to get the results i want. let me try to explain my trouble a little better.

I cut my shapes out of cotton woven fabrics, and sewed it wih a line stitch on a light jersey t'shirt. after washing and drying, some of the shirts frayed really bad and had strings hanging from them, while some of them washed beautifully. I cant really have the inconsistency. All the shirts were sewed in the exact same way.

If possible i would like to proceed with some fraying, but i am afraid after seeing what happened after only 2 washes.

I have been doing hours and hours of research but am not coming up with much. sorry to sound ignorant, but just trying to do this the right way instead of settling for something i dont really want.

Rachel


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

i'm sorry if my explanation is confusing ... easiest way ... lets say you have a cut out of the letter A in a woven fabric... you can prevent the fraying from occurring by securing the weave from coming undone by using a stitch around the perimeter along the edge on the letter ( before it's sewn onto the shirt) then after you trim along (close to ) the stitch line - then proceed to put your letter A onto the shirt - stitching around the whole letter A (where you previously stitched around the letter before you applied to the shirt) i used this method hundreds of times and never had any problems with washing or wear- still as secure as the day i sewn it on. key is you may need to use a stabilizer on the underside of the shirt if it's a very thin or sheer fabric- to allow the stitch to grab and hold better... hope that helps


----------

